# Fixture spacing question



## GO ENERGY (Jun 20, 2012)

If you had 4' wraps that you where going to mount perpendicular to the direction of the hallway. What would be the recommended fixture spacing based on a 8' mounting height.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Please do not cross post: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f30/fixture-spacing-question-39851/


----------

